
Show HN: Layers: A multidimensional code environment - alehander42
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/layers-a-multidimensional-code-editor/x/10779548#/
======
gravypod
This looks a lot like Aneditor from Destroy All Software's talk on the
subject. Damn, that thing looked amazing. The funny thing is that it's
definitely possible to write: just a lot of really hard work.

